# Tobacco Review - Cornell & Diehl Haunted Bookshop



## Pandyboy (Mar 7, 2012)

As it was Halloween yesterday there was only thing to smoke. So I decided to review it as well. Hope you enjoy the video. 





Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## BudgetMinded (Nov 25, 2017)

Very woody...a little nutty, and a whole helluva lot of burley. I don't get squat from the other tobacco they put it in it. I get little perique.


----------

